# Gamecube Animal Crossing.



## Brad (Dec 6, 2010)

So my sister is getting the AC for Gamecube and I wanna know if you have any helpful tips or advice for me.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 6, 2010)

get money, get paid.

golden shovels, foreign fruit, i dunno what else.


----------



## Brad (Dec 6, 2010)

M'kay.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2010)

Turnips will get you rich fast. Make money, buy turnips, and sell at Nooks on a good day and you will make a large profit.


----------



## Brad (Dec 6, 2010)

I've seen turnips but never used them but now that I have to restart in a new town, on a new game it might be helpful.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 6, 2010)

Look up the codes online for Nook's store.


----------



## Princess (Dec 7, 2010)

Do the 90k code at nooks err' day.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

turnips are only really profitable AFTER you make enough money to buy them fist over fist.

until then, you'll see minimal return for your investments.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 7, 2010)

Orchards of foreign fruit :>

On AC:CF I've made 100K per harvest.


----------



## Brad (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow you guys thanks for all of the tips! The sad thing is that I wont get to play it until wednesday. =[


----------



## WhitneyLeigh (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey, I just got the gamecube one today so I have a whole new town,
do you wanna exchange information and visit?


----------



## Brad (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, I cant visit but my sister forgo to get it so now im gunna have to ask her again bu yeah sounds great!


----------



## Little Miss (Dec 8, 2010)

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> Wow you guys thanks for all of the tips! The sad thing is that I wont get to play it until wednesday. =[


It's a brilliant game. Best out of the whole series, imo.
Oh and, if you have a friend with the game, maybe ask if you can borrow their memory card and you can visit their town. You insert the card into Slot B, head onto the train and you have reached your destination.


----------



## Nikita216 (Feb 26, 2011)

Don't know where to post)
Do N64 and GC versions differ much? GC version doesn't work properly on my computer.
And, where can I find the Animal Forest+ rom?


----------



## Liquefy (Feb 27, 2011)

Nikita216 said:


> Don't know where to post)
> Do N64 and GC versions differ much? GC version doesn't work properly on my computer.
> And, where can I find the Animal Forest+ rom?


 
"The Animal Forest+ rom" is illegal.  You're not really asking people on this forum to become an accessory to a crime, are you?

Yes, Doubutsu no Mori differs much from any of the three GameCube versions.


----------



## Nikita216 (Feb 27, 2011)

> "The Animal Forest+ rom" is illegal.


Really? I thought it's legal when you use a rom for 24 hours and then delete it.


----------

